# MagicPrefs



## SCCL (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année ,

Je propose ce post pour tous les utilisateurs de Magic Prefs :
petit logiciel gratuit pour personnaliser sa magic mouse

http://vladalexa.com/apps/osx/magicprefs/

Je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de créer un post comme ça ou c'est réservé aux modos , mais comme on en parle dans plusieurs post , je pensais que ce serait bien de faire un récapitulatif pour que tous le monde en profite 

Je me lance donc pour ma config .

clic gauche     -   clic gauche

clic droit        -    clic droit

clic au centre   -  exposé

clic à 3 doigts   -  ferme l'application en cours (entièrement)   
Obtenu en cliquant dans le menu sur "custom target" puis sur " manage keyboard target" , à partir de là , créer votre raccourci ( ici , commande q )  taper sur le + et après il apparaitra dans le menu déroulant , il n'y a plus qu'à le sélectionner pour n'importe quel "manipulation".

Pour ce qui est du glisser à 2 doigts pour agrandir - réduire une photo comme sur un Iphone , ça ne semble pas marcher chez moi . quel solution utiliser vous pour zoomer-dézoomer ?


----------



## marvinlerouge (2 Janvier 2010)

SCCL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et bonne année ,
> 
> Je propose ce post pour tous les utilisateurs de Magic Prefs :
> petit logiciel gratuit pour personnaliser sa magic mouse
> ...





Bonjour, pour ceux que l'anglais ne déroutent pas trop, il existe un excellent petite freewear qui permet de faire bien plus que rajouter quelques gestes basiques.
(balayage 2, 3, 4 doigts; clique 2,3,4 doigts; tap(clique non physique; ....))

L'ENORME avantage de ce freewear est de donner la possibilité de configurer différemment toutes ces fonctionnalité différemment pour chaque application!!!!

Grâce a ce logiciel, vous transformer votre magic mouse en véritable télécommande multifonctions ^^

De plus la magic mouse a une portée phénoménale environ 30 mètres!!!! (ce qui devrais suffire à la majorité des utilisations)

J'ajouterais encore que ce logicielle permet de rajouter les mêmes fonctionnalités au trackpad!


Pour télécharger cette petite merveille rdv sur http://blog.boastr.net/?page_id=255


----------



## SPIDEY (2 Janvier 2010)

Magic Prefs je le trouve très instable !
je vais essayer celui ci on verra bien !

---------- Post added at 23h41 ---------- Previous post was at 23h38 ----------

Finalement non config. mini 10.6 et je suis sous 10.5.8


----------



## SCCL (3 Janvier 2010)

Salut Marvin ,
c'est vrai que ça à l'air pas mal aussi bettertouch , 
mais comme l'anglais n'est vraiment pas mon fort , peut tu m'expliquer comment faire pour zoomer comme sur un Iphone ?


----------



## badoum (3 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, j espère ne maitre pas tromper de sujet mais je suis novice . comment l installer car je l ai telecharge et j ai une icone ? merci d avance


----------



## choumou (3 Janvier 2010)

badoum a dit:


> bonjour, j espère ne maitre pas tromper de sujet mais je suis novice . comment l installer car je l ai telecharge et j ai une icone ? merci d avance



Si l'icone c'est un .dmg tu clique 2 fois dessus il va te venir une autre icone .app et tu le glisse dans le dossier application.
Si c'est juste une icone .app t'a juste à le glisser dans le dossier application.

Tien lis ça.


----------



## badoum (3 Janvier 2010)

merci d avoir répondu aussi vite , mais lorsque je clique sur l icone que j ai deplacer dans le dossier appllication il ne ce passe rien l application est bien active dans le moniteur d activiter et je n ai pas de menus de magic perfs .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------

excuser-moi je n avais pas vu la souris en haut près de l heure . merci


----------



## marvinlerouge (4 Janvier 2010)

badoum a dit:


> merci d avoir répondu aussi vite , mais lorsque je clique sur l icone que j ai deplacer dans le dossier appllication il ne ce passe rien l application est bien active dans le moniteur d activiter et je n ai pas de menus de magic perfs .
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------
> 
> excuser-moi je n avais pas vu la souris en haut près de l heure . merci



Bettertouchtool s'instale dans la barre de menu a droite ^^

Pour le configurer il faut aller dans les préférences de l'application.

Dans l'onglet gestures -> + add gesture -> choisir sa (gesture) (pinch in / pinch out (pour zoomer)) -> choisir choisir action a effectuer ou taper directement un raccourcis clavier et voilà ^^

ATTENTION!!! bien choisir Magic Mouse ou Trackpad selon le périphérique que l'on souhaite configurer.

ensuite passez un bonne et longue nuit a configurer en global et pour les applications spécifiques que vous souhaitez gérer avec des raccourcis TrackPad ou MMouse :-s

Mais non, ça devrais prendre moins de temps, enfin... sauf si vous réfléchissez pas trop a quel raccourcis vous mettez... Idéalement il faudrait que ce soit les mêmes que pour le global pour des fonctions similaires dans les appliques..
Enfin bon, je devrais pas donner de leçons, je viens de me rendre compte que mon raccourcis 3 doigts en Global pour monter et descendre le volume avec le trackpad interfère avec le raccourcis 3 doigts de aperçu pour changer de page sur un document pdf multi page (par exemple...)
Faudra que j'y remédie!


----------



## SPIDEY (4 Janvier 2010)

ça m'a l'air un peu compliqué tout ça
Vous allez  plus vous retrouver avec tout ses raccourcis à 2 voir 3 doigts !!!
Pour monter ou baisser le son quoi de plus simple que F11 et 12 ???


----------



## marvinlerouge (4 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> ça m'a l'air un peu compliqué tout ça
> Vous allez  plus vous retrouver avec tout ses raccourcis à 2 voir 3 doigts !!!
> Pour monter ou baisser le son quoi de plus simple que F11 et 12 ???



Tu as toujours la possibilité de configurer le F11 & F12 par un TreeFingerSwipUp et TreeFingerSiwpDown (glisser 3 doigts vers le haut ou vers le bas) en global et puis c'est tout


----------



## malcbo (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis hier une Magic Mouse et j'ai installé l'utilitaire Magicprefs sur mon Mac Pro (10.6.2).
Les fonctions additionnelles proposées sont extra mais je rencontre néanmoins un problème (résolu avec la désinstallation de Magicprefs  ):
Magicprefs activé, lorsque je passe avec la souris sur une autre fenêtre, un bouton (quelconque), un lien internet, une application, ... OS X me lance l'application, me change de fenêtre, charge le lien internet, ... sans avoir cliqué! J'ai eu beau tenter de cocher/décocher toutes les cases, le phénomème se produit de manière aléatoire, même en désactivant Magic prefs!

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont rencontré ce même phénomène? Ai-je raté quelquechose? Une solution?


----------

